# مقـــــــــــــــــــوم الانـــــــــــــــــــف الازرق ...(الكميه محدوده)



## العسل كله (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

_((حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله انا الي الله راغبون))_

تم وصول دفعه جديده من مقوم الانف( اللون الازرق) لكثرة طلب الزبونات لها وفرتها مره ثانيه






طبعا هي اله يديه لتصغيرالانف - وبعد تستخدم للي مسويه عمليه في انفها ممتازه :smile:

وهذي الصوره من النت ...​











طبعا التوصيل في الرياض عن طريق مندوب لحد باب البيت وياخذ حق مشواره 

_وللطلب /0551563387 -ام وليد _
_الاتصال للنساء فقط_
_ -الرجال رساله فقط:sm11: _
ملاحظه/
((ما استقبل مكالمات في الويك اند ))-يعني استقبل من الجمعه الى الثلاثاء =والشي الثاني الاتصال للطلب فقط ... والجاده فقط ... ماعندي وقت للسوالف وتضيعون وقتي ووقتكم


----------



## العسل كله (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مقـــــــــــــــــــوم الانـــــــــــــــــــف الازرق ...(الكميه محدوده)*

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## العسل كله (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مقـــــــــــــــــــوم الانـــــــــــــــــــف الازرق ...(الكميه محدوده)*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## العسل كله (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مقـــــــــــــــــــوم الانـــــــــــــــــــف الازرق ...(الكميه محدوده)*

الحمدلله رب العالمين


----------

